# Pregnant Platy Timeframe



## silverfly

Hey everyone. I tried to find an answer to this question, but no dice.

So... I'm pretty sure my platy is pregnant. I'd just like to know how long it takes before they have fry. Weeks? Months?










Thanks in advance!

:fish: 

-Nick
www.silverflydesign.com


----------



## OldMan

A platy will only carry fry for about 4 weeks at normal temperatures. If you keep them much cooler than most people do, they could take as long as about 6 weeks.


----------



## silverfly

Awesome. Thanks! I keep my tank around 78.


----------



## OldMan

It should be very close to 4 weeks from start to finish at that temperature.


----------



## SkylarrRyann

Usually 4-6 weeks (4 weeks for warmer temps 6 weeks for colder temps) Here is a diagram showing what to expect when your platy is about to give birth.









A= look at the opening infront of the anal fin, this is open and white when she turned around you can see the opening quite clearly, if the opening has something dark in it she is just going for a poo, if its white and seems hollow then she is going into the first stages of labour. this is the best sign as some fish do differ b/c of the amount of fry inside.

B= this area will stay rounded until 24hours before she will give birth, then it will go box like shaped as ive shown in the picture. this happens with almost. every fish

C= this area will look like its an intense lighter colour than that of her natural colouring it will be swollen a fair bit if she has a lot of fry waiting to come out but this is not always the case as young fish with there first drop dont usual show this so well.

D= note that the shape of her back has started to arch, this is her getting into position so the birth canal will allow fry to drop.

she will be panting but not as heavy as guppies do and she will either be quite on the bottom or in weeds or she could and most of mine done go into a reverse swimming motion with her head to the floor and her tail in the air.

I had got this article from Fishforums.net and the link is here:

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=196375


----------



## LindseyJean

I keep my platy tank at around 78`. It takes my mothers about 4 weeks also. I put the pregnant mothers in separate breeding tanks that hang in my tank at around 2 days before they are suppose to give birth.


----------



## Jaynee

I wish I had seen this post YESTERDAY!!!! GGGGRRRRR....my platy was pregnant last night. Isn't pregnant this morning. I didn't get her into the breeding basket last night because despite watching her like a hawk I didn't think she was ready yet!! If I had seen this thread I most definitely would have moved her!!!!

So now I've got who knows how many fry tucked into the rocks in my tank. No idea how many she had, and no idea how many got eaten up. So once again I have to start being careful when I vacuum the rocks.

Dang it.


----------

